# First Cycle/Split/Nutrition/Intro



## whoshawnj94 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well hey guys! Im Shawn, 20years old been lifting for about a year now. (Consistently 7months) took a break, now back at it for good. So ive been back lifting 1month now, and decided to try some anabolic steroids! Currently 5'6 300 pounds.  No one needs to tell me to not use and to loose fat and not take steroids. Im going too, so please just let me know what you thinks going on. Or what my results will be!. I tried talking to personal trainer at my local gym, but he is a **** boy, and clearly doesn't know anything. Or at least to me he came off that way, so i have to come here support /advice. 

CURRENT STACK(daily)

60mcg clenbuterol
600mg nandrolone
150mg oxymethalone
120mg test
225mg trenbolone
75mg methandrostenolone

This is my current cycle.  Its for the next 8weeks. And this is what i take DAILY.

MY OTHER SUPPLEMENTS(daily)

Fish oils 3x a day
Creatine 5-10grams (this includes my preworkout) but as far as my actual dose is 5grams of creatine monohydrate 
Yohimbine HCI 
Thermergenic fat loss (mtx drop factor if you makes a difference).
Preworkout (differs on the kind) plus A-AKG
BCAAS 3x servings in my gallon of water, along with 1 serving of glutamine 
Post workout shake (2servings of protein,  5grams creatine, serving of glutamine). 

This is what i take on a daily basis as far as my supplements go. DAILY.

NUTRITION 

I keep it simple as **** (yeah its boring but its the easiest way for me to not cheat and know what im getting without much effort ).

Meal 1  (2options) 
No1. 1/2cup oats 2 eggwhites, 1 normal egg
No2. 1 serving (2tbs) of natural peanut butter

Meal 2 
1 1/2 serving of chicken breast or turkey 
Then i eat broccoli until im full. (But never more than 2servings)

Meal 3 
Post workout shake(use 7oz skim milk)

Meal 4 
1 1/2 serving of chicken breast or turkey then i eat broccoli until im full

Meal 5 
1 1/2 serving of chicken breast or turkey then i eat broccoli until im full
Meal 6/snack (if im hungry late at night)
1/2 cup of cottage cheese.

Now i added this up by the macros and right now its between 1100-1400 calories. My maintain caloric is 3600. Now please keep in mind im not really hungry much anymore now that i eat like this, i dont feel drained,  moody, i feel great, i train 7days a week, and never sore. If anything my traps and legs get sore. 

CARDIO 

depending on the day, i sprint football feild length until i cant anymore.  For example;  yesterday i could only sprint the feild 2times. There and back, thats all! Then went swimming for about 30minutes. Nothing hardcore just more less being outside and relaxing.

WEIGHT TRAINING

yes i understand this is a crazy schedule,  but they say go off how you feel? And your progression... so here i am. 300 pounds. Not exactly sure my body fat % but i train 7days a week, sleep 10-14hours a day. Never sore, never ackey, feel like shit,  infact i feel great, and the other crazy thing is getting significantly stronger.  Day by day. Drinking a gallon easily a day! These last 3 days ive lost 10pounds! But thats besides the point. Im just letting you guys know this so you see why i train 7 days a week, and why am i getting stronger on a -50 % caloric deficit,  feeling great!!?? 

Monday (flat) chest, tries, legs 
Tuesday back, bies, traps, rear delts
Wednesday  (upper) chest, tries
Thrusday back, bies, traps, rear delts
Friday arms
Saturday isolation movements for chest only, along with tries
Sunday isolation movements for lats only, along with bies.

So here you have it guys, my whole life and everything im doing. To some it up here are my questions id like some answers to!

Question no1 - is this healthy?
Question no2 - why am i getting stronger?
Question no3 - how am i getting stronger? Not being sore? Only on 1300cal. ?
Question no4 - will i see results?(just finished my first week on cycle)
Question no5 - if all of this is wrong and im quote "over training " ( i dont believe in it but) even for those who do. How it is im doing this so wrong, but yet feeling great , better, stronger, faster every day of the week? Not sluggish, not moody, just i mean im not complaining.  Just curious to whats going on? Lol . 

I started a 12week cut to get all this fat off. Got my diet right the first couple weeks now i started week 4 yesterday and just wanted to do a cycle.  But i know i should be eating more and carbs to build muscle. But i simple dont care about the muscle i just want the fat goal and im on roids just to no1 try it no2 keep the muscle i do have no3 i know it aids with cutting fat or i think i do. Well ive said enough please let me know what you guys think!!!! So appreciated. 

-Also my workouts are high intensity,  high volume, 2 hour workouts, 20sets minimum 10-15 for small muscles, rest time 15-30seconds between sets, i do low rep ranges and high so i even it out. Sorry just threw this in there. Trying to give you guys every bit of what i do, so you can get accurate answers. Thanks a lot


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 25, 2015)

So you come here to tell us to tell you what you want to hear instead of what you NEED to hear? That's not how this place works. Welcome to UGBB and I for one will not offer help bc it's not what you WANT to hear. Good luck.


----------



## whoshawnj94 (Aug 25, 2015)

In regards to the trainer at my gym. As soon as i brought up use on steroids he pretty much told me to f off. And he is against it and told me to get off. This is why im coming to a steroid forum to potential get good advice. He said he never delt with them. Sorry if you got the wrong impression.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2015)

Jesus!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 25, 2015)

Everybody knows you have to wait until you're at least 25 before you can begin using AAS!!!

You've been warned...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2015)

whoshawnj94 said:


> In regards to the trainer at my gym. As soon as i brought up use on steroids he pretty much told me to f off. And he is against it and told me to get off. This is why im coming to a steroid forum to potential get good advice. He said he never delt with them. Sorry if you got the wrong impression.


We have pretty much the same answer.

You are a giant fat ass for the same reason you are using gear already. Because you won't work hard for it.

This is just pathetic.  Nobody here is going to help you.


----------



## whoshawnj94 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sure. Its not like im eating like shit, no cardio, training 1day a week.. but ok. I had a very bad previous life style i know. And i did a 360° life style change, and this is what i get for being open asking for advice? Awesome.


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2015)

That is a lot of gear for a first cycle my friend.


----------



## whoshawnj94 (Aug 25, 2015)

If i came off the wrong way, im sorry. I was just trying to say i bought the cycle im going to finish it, i know i probably shouldn't be on it. Thats not me being a lazy not wanting to work hard. Just im a week in, no side effects,  everything seems to be going great, and its not like going to be on it long term its a jump start. So just wanted ppl to focus on the good or just not waste time telling me its bad, but telling me WHY. Ive look up steroids. Nothing really seemed bad for a acute use of time. .


----------



## bronco (Aug 25, 2015)

That is one fuked up cycle. I know you said not to say but ill say it anyway. PLEASE STOP WHAT YOUR DOING BEFORE YOU COMPLETELY FUK YOURSELF UP. Stop being a lazy bitch and do some research for yourself no one here is going to spoon feed your ass


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 25, 2015)

You shouldn't be on it is def right. Lol. Dude this is horrible and everyone knows it. There's alt of obvious reasons to boot.  You're cycle choice is bad, but our age, bf, and your attitude tops that.  But as stated above you already have your mind set and good luck.  I bet you'll be at least 330 when you're done. lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 25, 2015)

whoshawnj94 said:


> If i came off the wrong way, im sorry. I was just trying to say i bought the cycle im going to finish it, i know i probably shouldn't be on it. Thats not me being a lazy not wanting to work hard. Just im a week in, no side effects,  everything seems to be going great, and its not like going to be on it long term its a jump start. So just wanted ppl to focus on the good or just not waste time telling me its bad, but telling me WHY. Ive look up steroids. Nothing really seemed bad for a acute use of time. .



Everything seems to be going great bc you're only a week in and the same for the side effects. 

What are you going to do when the tren fukks up your lipids and cholesterol, when the aromatizing compounds cause you gyno or hypertension, etc? Do you even know anything about what you're taking? 

If you're only a week in it's still a perfect time to stop. You won't need to pct just quit cold turkey and save the stuff for when you're ready to use it which is certainly not now


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2015)

whoshawnj94 said:


> CURRENT STACK(daily)
> 
> 60mcg clenbuterol
> 600mg nandrolone
> ...



so you are doing 1575mg of tren a week????????


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2015)

This can't be real


----------



## whoshawnj94 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok i was looking at the bottle and i dont know if its a big deal but its alternative suppliments not sure if thats a big deal


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Post a pic of the bottle. It's likely garbage


----------



## bronco (Aug 25, 2015)

whoshawnj94 said:


> Ok i was looking at the bottle and i dont know if its a big deal but its alternative suppliments not sure if thats a big deal



Wait... Is all this stuff you have in a pill? not injectable?


----------



## HDH (Aug 25, 2015)

That's a lot of no good stuff you've wasted your money on. That's what happens when you don't take the time to prepare properly.

If it is real, get off of it.

Stick to everything else you are doing and keep losing weight.

H


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 25, 2015)

whoshawnj94 said:


> Ok i was looking at the bottle and i dont know if its a big deal but its alternative suppliments not sure if thats a big deal



Yes sir it is a big deal. That is phony bologna. What made you or who conned you into that lot of nonsense and how much did cost you ? Im not saying I believe it but Ive heard worse so in lighten me.


----------



## wallyd (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry but if what you are saying is true you need to stop right now, research the HELL out of the subject for atleast five years,  then ask questions to make sure you are correct in what you are thinking, lose a HUGE amount of weight & pray to GOD you are still alive & not all jacked up after the five years has went by. It's people like you who give these doctors fuel to use to say "see how bad steroids are?" Even if you're on some pro hormone knock off bs you are so far out of line it is sickening!


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 25, 2015)

All I have to say is WTF!  Stop the madness pronto my man.  Take the advice you have already been given on this forum and consume it, like you would consume a jelly donut.


----------



## Magical (Aug 25, 2015)

I stopped reading after 20 years old, training 7 months (off and on) and ready for gear.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2015)

Sometimes you just got to take a step back and wonder if some of these post ups are ACTUALLY REAL!? Or what? I have no words


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 25, 2015)

FUKKK this one pretty much takes the cake, holy shit man.

300 lbs (FAT)
Less than a year of training
Insane gear amounts
Gear is likely shit bought at a nutrition site 

Has to be a troll.


----------



## Irish (Aug 25, 2015)

Jenner said:


> so you are doing 1575mg of tren a week????????


And over 4 grams of deca....


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 25, 2015)

I hear crack and heroine help with weight loss . probably safer then the aas you are on


----------



## GSgator (Aug 25, 2015)

Ya this clown is full of sh$t if not he is the biggest dumbass in the world.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 26, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Yes sir it is a big deal. That is phony bologna. What made you or who conned you into that lot of nonsense and how much did cost you ? Im not saying I believe it but Ive heard worse so in lighten me.




Mind ur business and be nice u nosie fuk


----------



## Yaya (Aug 26, 2015)

Are u a human or Silverback gorilla?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok, so I'm not sure what's going on but I can tell you that your doses are mega high, especially for where you are now.  Your diet is lacking and you won't see the results you want.  At your weight and height it would be very easy to make significant changes to your compositions through training and diet.  Anabolics are your choice but you are at dangerous levels that most pros wouldn't even touch if it's real.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 26, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Ok, so I'm not sure what's going on but I can tell you that your doses are mega high, especially for where you are now.  Your diet is lacking and you won't see the results you want.  At your weight and height it would be very easy to make significant changes to your compositions through training and diet.  Anabolics are your choice but you are at dangerous levels that most pros wouldn't even touch if it's real.





whoshawnj94 said:


> Ok i was looking at the bottle and i dont know if its a big deal but its alternative suppliments not sure if thats a big deal



It's that fake alternative gear hokus pokus, he'll probably catch a bad case of diarrhea at best.


----------



## don draco (Aug 26, 2015)

This is just sad.. listen to the guys here before you mess yourself up.


----------



## davidslaton2015 (Aug 27, 2015)

whoshawnj94 said:


> Well hey guys! Im Shawn, 20years old been lifting for about a year now. (Consistently 7months) took a break, now back at it for good. So ive been back lifting 1month now, and decided to try some anabolic steroids! Currently 5'6 300 pounds.  No one needs to tell me to not use and to loose fat and not take steroids. Im going too, so please just let me know what you thinks going on. Or what my results will be!. I tried talking to personal trainer at my local gym, but he is a **** boy, and clearly doesn't know anything. Or at least to me he came off that way, so i have to come here support /advice.
> 
> CURRENT STACK(daily)
> 
> ...


Man, that is a LOT of gear.  You should cut way back on the dosages.  I would suggest that you focus on training and do a low carb diet.  Once you get your bodyfat under control, THEN consider gearing it up and remember, you don't have to do a lifetime of gear in one cycle.  Also, with that dosage of Tren you must have night sweats so bad its like you peed the bed.  If you don't the gear is probably fake.  Just my two cents.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

davidslaton2015 said:


> Man, that is a LOT of gear.  You should cut way back on the dosages.  I would suggest that you focus on training and do a low carb diet.  Once you get your bodyfat under control, THEN consider gearing it up and remember, you don't have to do a lifetime of gear in one cycle.  Also, with that dosage of Tren you must have night sweats so bad its like you peed the bed.  If you don't the gear is probably fake.  Just my two cents.





whoshawnj94 said:


> Ok i was looking at the bottle and i dont know if its a big deal but its alternative suppliments not sure if thats a big deal



Alternative means a bottle of bogus.


----------



## davidslaton2015 (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Alternative means a bottle of bogus.


Agreed.  There are a lot of "supplements" that are named to sound like steroids but are not steroids at all D-Ball for example.  Or Dekka.  Look at the bottles and see if it has a disclaimer saying The Statements on this label have not been evaluated by the food and drug administration.  This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.

Also, are they all oral?  If they are all oral then they are not steroids.  Some of the steroids are only available in injectable form.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 7, 2015)

very entertaining lol. 
get off if they're real.
diet down to 200lbs. this in itself will take a year.
learn how important rest is when it comes to training. 
get your diet macros in order.  p/f/c should be 40/35/25.   

ur cycle, training, and diet are all off especially considering ur body comp.

I was 20 once.  I wish I had access to the info that u kids have today.

this may be a tough pill to swallow, but if you're not going listen, then you really should refrain from posting.  Its disrespectful and a waste of everybody's time.  But please do let us know where you're at in a couple months.


----------



## Dex (Sep 7, 2015)

Holy chode. 5'6" 300lbs?


----------

